# Looking for advice on capella



## Mel..... (27/11/16)

Hi all 
I am looking for some advice on must have capella concentrates. I have tried using the TFA flavors but not to impressed by some of the concentrates available so wanting to try out the capella ones. Does anyone have any suggestions on which concentrates are good and which I should be trying?


----------



## Nicholas (27/11/16)

Vanilla custard v1 the best ... I enjoy thier cinnamon Danish too ... although I've never used just one brand house to make my flavour


----------



## Andre (27/11/16)

Check out this post.

And this: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/wiki/index/flavor_reviews

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (27/11/16)

Very few flavours are good standalone, CAP as with TFA has their winners and losers but you are going to have a hard time finding a flavour that works great as a one shot. Rather don't limit yourself to a single flavor house, find a few recipes and start mixing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

